# Problem Picture Led TV 7000 serie UE40D7000LSXXH



## nmnenkov (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello All,

Before less then a month I bought Samsung TV UE40D7000LSXXH. The problem is that now the picture of the TV is with vertical lines from time to time. You can seen how it looks from this link.

These are my questions:
Is it possible for brand new TV to has this defect ? And what is the reason for this defect? Is it something like fail capacitors. If the reason is fail capacitors is it possible new capacitor to be fail?

Is it possible to get information from the system menu of the TV set, how many hours did it work?

Thanks,
Nikolay


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It should still be under warranty, if there's an issue with the TV you should return it or have it serviced under warranty.


----------



## nmnenkov (Jul 16, 2011)

JMPC said:


> It should still be under warranty, if there's an issue with the TV you should return it or have it serviced under warranty.


Yes. You are right. It is with warranty and now the TV is in the service. I want to know how many hours did the TV work?

BR,
Nikolay


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There's usually something in the menu that would have that info but it may also be buried in a service menu. You may be able to find that info through Google.


----------



## nmnenkov (Jul 16, 2011)

JMPC said:


> There's usually something in the menu that would have that info but it may also be buried in a service menu. You may be able to find that info through Google.


Hi,

I already tried to find this info from Google, but so far I haven't found anything.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like a failed LCD to me.


----------



## nmnenkov (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,

The issue was resolved with replacing of "T CON BOARD" in the service center.

Thanks,
Nikolay


----------

